# El Cobre Double Fuerte Torpedo Cigar Review - Another very good cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

More from the sampler. I'm very pleased with all of these. Not much to look at, but great flavor, lots of smoke, decent burn though did need acou...

Read the full review here: El Cobre Double Fuerte Torpedo Cigar Review - Another very good cigar.


----------

